# Quest von Aldor!



## Hisaya (31. Januar 2007)

Hi suche die Quests von den Aldor, habe zu lange gewartet bis ich lvl 70 war und mich erst dann einer Fraktion angeschlossen, nun suche ich vergebens die Quests in den Gebieten rund um Shattraht!

Kennt jemand vllt einen Guide oder ähnliches wo alle Aldor Quests aufgelistet sind?

mfg


----------



## ZypVek (2. Februar 2007)

Hisaya schrieb:


> Hi suche die Quests von den Aldor, habe zu lange gewartet bis ich lvl 70 war und mich erst dann einer Fraktion angeschlossen, nun suche ich vergebens die Quests in den Gebieten rund um Shattraht!
> 
> Kennt jemand vllt einen Guide oder ähnliches wo alle Aldor Quests aufgelistet sind?
> 
> mfg



na ja also nen link oder so kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen wo man alle aldorqs sehen kann,aber im nethersturm (area 52 im gasthaus) startet eine ziemlich lange aldor questreihe,bringt ziemlich gut ruf...

und im schattenmondtal in dem kleinen aldorlager kann man auch quests annehmen.

na ja und dann halt noch die teuflischen waffen etc. in schattrath.

greetz


----------



## Shagya (2. Februar 2007)

Und in der Mitte von shattrath is ja dieses leuchteding^^ dort steht ein drenai der gibt dir ja auch n paar quests und dann kannst du für die aldor diese Male sammeln, die aus der Knochenwüste von den Rot gekleideten Fiechern iner mitte.


----------



## Fubbiz (2. Februar 2007)

RPGuides

mfg


----------

